# Meet My New Horse!



## Alexmac156 (Jul 15, 2013)

As promised, here are some photos of my new horse, "Dollar". Not sure if I'm keeping that name or not.. I would love some ideas if you have any. 

But if not.. I'm content with his current name. He's a sweet, loving, and affectionate horse. He's 16.1, and a QH x. I got him on Saturday.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

What a steady looking, handsome sorrel!  Congratulations. Looking forward to reading a lot more as your journey together continues.


----------



## zookeeper1991 (Sep 11, 2012)

He's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

So pretty--I love QH sorrels!


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

He does look like a big boy, but so kind. Congratulations!


----------



## eddie c (Aug 21, 2013)

Beautiful horse!!!


----------



## mrstorres2566 (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh my he looks almost EXACTLY like my first horse RJ. Except he was 15 hands, not 16, and RJ's mane and tail was slightly more flaxen. Best horse I ever had. I miss him.


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

He's 16.1? Holy fek the person in the photo is tall! 
He's a nice looking boy, I'm a sucker for horses with four stockings!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Beautiful horse!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

He's a fine looking fellow. What the plans for him?


----------



## Alexmac156 (Jul 15, 2013)

BornToRun said:


> He's 16.1? Holy fek the person in the photo is tall!
> He's a nice looking boy, I'm a sucker for horses with four stockings!


The picture is a bit deceiving. There is a steep increase from where the horse is standing, and where I'm standing. Granted, I'm 5'8.. and his whithers stand at 5'5.. but I don't stand a lot taller than him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alexmac156 (Jul 15, 2013)

Chevaux said:


> He's a fine looking fellow. What the plans for him?



I wanted to do hunters.. and maybe a little cross country eventually.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Alexmac156 said:


> I wanted to do hunters.. and maybe a little cross country eventually.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think he will be well suited for that.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Oooo nomnomnom! Riding pics next


----------



## Alexmac156 (Jul 15, 2013)

EquineBovine said:


> Oooo nomnomnom! Riding pics next


 
I'll have to work on that. lol. I'm usually the only person who goes to the barn.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I know that feel lol


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

a very lovely horse that suits you 
good luck with him 
how about Silver Dollar for a name?


----------



## Stirrup (Aug 25, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## Alexmac156 (Jul 15, 2013)

Country Woman said:


> a very lovely horse that suits you
> good luck with him
> how about Silver Dollar for a name?


 
Silver Dollar is cute. 

I've come up with the following (still can't decide)

Million Dollar Bill
Bet Your Bottom Dollar
Lucky Dollar
Worth Your Dollar
Silver Dollar (thanks to you)
Dollar Days


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I like Lucky Dollar too


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

your welcome


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

He's gorgeous.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh, he's lovely!! I can't wait to see more photos <3 Congratulations!


----------



## Stirrup (Aug 25, 2013)

Worth Your Dollar has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Meliorn1218 (Jan 10, 2009)

What a pretty boy! Congratulations!


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

Aww what a cutie! Congrats


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice find, now to find a photographer so we can see you riding:lol:


----------



## Alexmac156 (Jul 15, 2013)

There's the silver lining -- I bought Dollar site unseen. An impulse buy (something I _never_ do). He's perfect in sooo many ways. Sweet, loving, affectionate, sound, beautiful, great mover, tall, thick, and handsome. He's definitely been trained to do a lot.. however I'm having so much difficulty with the basics. Last Saturday, we were riding, and the saddle slipped to the left. I fell off, and really injured my ribs, and hip. So now I'm barely able to ride.. and when I do, I'm afraid of falling again.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

If you are injured get well first, then ride, no rush. One step at a time, go enjoy him, do ground work, there are a million thing sthat you can be doing with him so you guys can get to know each other better. 

Why did your saddle slip, maybe you need to check the fit, work on getting it cinched up properly, all sorts of thing sto do and check.

Remember this isn't a race, you can go at your own pace, the trick with gaining confidence isn't always just getting on and doing it, it is starting in your comfort zone then pushing it a little further each day.


----------



## Alexmac156 (Jul 15, 2013)

That's what my fiance says. lol. I'm crazy for trying to get back in the saddle. But we've been working on a lot of walking.. gaining confidence with each other.. and concentrating on understanding that my leg on his side does not mean charge forward. 

He's a very sweaty horse. More so than I've ever experienced with any other horse. That day, we were riding outside.. It was pretty hot, he was sweaty.. and I should have tightened up the girth before cantering around. We made a slightly tight right turn, and my body shifted to my left stirrup, and the saddle slipped to the side. I went down and hit the rail and ground. All while being video taped. lol.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I know I shouldn't want to see the video... But I kind of do xD


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

I want to see it too lol


----------



## Alexmac156 (Jul 15, 2013)

LOL. I couldn't look at it for days. It was just sitting there on my computer. I finally watched it yesterday. I remembered the pain. lol.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Take your time  get better soon and get back on when you can. Get that girth tightened


----------



## Alexmac156 (Jul 15, 2013)

LOL... After we walk around and trot a little... I make sure it's tightened enough now!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

He's so handsome  Yay! It'll be fun getting to know your new horse!


----------

